# Business Cards



## ShootHoops (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you have any?

Care to share them with us?

I got bored yesterday when my internet mysteriously stopped working. So...I opened up Microsoft Publisher and made a business card. I'm only 17 and all, but I felt like being creative!


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 1, 2006)

TheFinisher3 said:
			
		

> I opened up Microsoft Publisher and made a business card.



Well? Where is it?


----------



## toastydeath (Nov 1, 2006)

I need to make some for myself.

Re: Publisher.

I'd probably use LaTeX to do business cards.


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 2, 2006)

W.Smith said:
			
		

> Well? Where is it?



Well, I have to edit it. Since my real number and address is on it.

Parents are crazy about internet safety!


----------



## morydd (Nov 2, 2006)

TheFinisher3 said:
			
		

> Parents are crazy about internet safety!



As well they should be!


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 2, 2006)

True. I'm careful though. I'm convinced that my mom still thinks that I don't know what I'm doing. I'm a well-behaved child...err....young lady!


----------



## DeepSpring (Nov 3, 2006)

I made one for myself and am the same age as you. If you want to possibly earn a few extra dollars or want to sell some prints maybe it;s a good idea. You can pass em out to kids at school or people who ask what you are doing when you are out shooting and who knows maybe one of these kids needs cheap headshots or they want their band shot? You never know.


I don't you need to put your address on it in teh first place unless you have a real studio or somethign like that. On mine I just have my email and website since I don't want the world to get my cell number either. 

There is a program Beltech Business Card Designer Pro. That's what I used to make mine it's pretty simple and I think there is a 30 day trial you can download? I don't remember. But I just printed it out on this thick paper I have of different colors. The background of my card I made white so it just becomes what ever color I print it on.

ill post a pic later when i get my external drive back from my friend


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 3, 2006)

You're right. I know there's tons of bands at my school and they love to have their picture taken. Even the newer bands would like that, they might think it will enhance their image. I don't need to put my address on there, I just had it there because I wanted to see how it looked.  Maybe later I'll work on some more and see how they come out. I'll check that program out though. Thanks.


----------



## cyberdyke (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is the one I'm currently using.

I used PS to create it then move it to Word to print it.

J
http://www.redhawkphoto.com


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

